# Iron Supplement



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Although it might not be an ideal method - I just add iron when it seems the plants are deficient. You might have a surplus right now, having only a few plants, so keep it at a 3-5 drops a week and you might never see an iron deficiency. If you do, just increase dosage. I wouldn't stop the dosing altogether, though.


----------



## ridns (Aug 9, 2002)

I agree with Sam, the last thing you want is a heavy load of nutrients... unless you like fighting algea. I made that mistake and learned the hard way! :bounce: :angel: :hehe:


----------



## peterinwa (Sep 27, 2002)

What does an Iron deficiency look like? Yellow leaves?


----------



## ridns (Aug 9, 2002)

I find myself quoting info from "The Krib" for the second time today. The following is a chart I've found to be most helpful. I hope you can find the info you need here. :bounce: :angel: :hehe:


----------



## ridns (Aug 9, 2002)

I find myself quoting info from "The Krib" for the second time today. The following is a chart I've found to be most helpful. I hope you can find the info you need here. 

COMMON SYMPTOMS OF NUTRIENT DEFICIENCY IN AQUATIC PLANTS 
Element Leaves to first show deficiency Symptom 

Nitrogen: Old, Leaves turn yellowish (*) 

Phosphorus: Old, Premature leaf fall-off 
Similar to nitrogen deficiency 

Calcium: New, Damage and die off of growing points 
Yellowish leaf edges 

Magnesium: Old, Yellow spots (*) 

Potassium: Old, Yellow areas, then withering of leaf edges and tips 

Sulfur: New, Similar to nitrogen deficiency 

Iron: New, Leaves turn yellow 
Greenish nerves enclosing yellow leaf tissue 
First seen in fast growing plants 

Manganese: (**) Dead yellowish tissue between leaf nerves 

Copper: (**) Dead leaf tips and withered edges 

Zinc: Old, Yellowish areas between nerves, Starting at leaf tip and edges 

Boron: New Dead shoot tips, new side shoots also die 

Molybdenum: Old, Yellow spots between leaf nerves, then brownish areas along edges. Inhibited flowering 

(*) The plants may also become reddish from the presence of the red pigment anthocyanin. 

(**) Although Jacobsen does not differentiate between new and old leaves, David Whittacker reports from a hydoponics book that boron, calcium, copper, iron, manganese and sulfur are immobile elements and whose deficiencies affect new leaves. 

How often are you doing water changes? This usually renews the nutrients your plants need.
:bounce: :angel: :hehe:


----------



## peterinwa (Sep 27, 2002)

I was overstocked and doing 25% twice a week. Now I have only 6 small fish in my 10 gal and may go longer to once a week.

There is NO Iron in my tap water, so water changes will lessen and Iron in the tank rather than renew it.

GulfCoastAquarian suggested 3-5 five drops of Iron supplement a week. Since the instructions say to start with 5 drops per gallon, I would think I would need 12 or so just to keep up with a 2 1/2 gal water change. This is where I get confused.

I probably have very little Iron now as I did many water changes after having an attack of Brown Algae... solved by Otos.

I think I should start with a very small amount... maybe 3 drops in each gal of new water coming in with a water change. And watch the plants and learn as I go.

I expect too little will produce yellow leaves and too much will produce algae... though the Otos would love it!


----------



## ridns (Aug 9, 2002)

In that case I would add 5 drops , wait 24hrs and then test it. After a few tests you will get a feel for how often it will be needed. :bounce: :angel: :hehe:


----------



## peterinwa (Sep 27, 2002)

When I was sold the Iron supplement described above it said to put in 5 drops per gallon to start, but nothing about maintaining a certain amount. But it did say to buy an Iron test kit.

I've tried a gadzillion stores and no one sells one, so I expect that not many people do test for Iron.

You mention testing as if it's a regular procedure. Are you talking about an Iron test kit? And if so, can you recommend one?

And what results will indicate a good level of Iron in the water?

I'm not very good at judging how much to feed my fish but at least they will sometimes act hungry. And you can see how much they eat.

I think plants must be much more difficult in this matter and a scientific method, i.e., testing, sounds great to me!

Thanks, Peter


----------



## ridns (Aug 9, 2002)

I had a hard time finding one to. Finally found one at " www.DrsFosterSmith.com" . I'm not sure if you can find it online but I know if you request a catalog its in there for $7.99. They have a master test kit I've been thinking about but its rather expensive and I want to get my CO2 preasurized setup first. He He... :bounce: :angel: :hehe:


----------



## peterinwa (Sep 27, 2002)

Can you tell me when I get my Iron test kit what will indicate a good level of iron? Or will the instructions tell me all I need to know.

Thanks for your help,

Peter


----------



## ridns (Aug 9, 2002)

The kits usually have a chart showing you what your test results indicate,if not email me and I'll be glad to help. :bounce: :angel: :hehe:


----------

